# Made In Brixton reality TV show is coming.



## editor (May 14, 2013)

* speechless.


----------



## TruXta (May 14, 2013)

editor said:


> * speechless.


 
Yeah, like you haven't already applied.


----------



## Pickman's model (May 14, 2013)

nice of you to include their email for applications.


----------



## Pickman's model (May 14, 2013)

TruXta said:


> Yeah, like you haven't already applied.


more than once i'd expect. i would.


----------



## bi0boy (May 14, 2013)

I hope it's better than their grammar.


----------



## editor (May 14, 2013)

Pickman's model said:


> nice of you to include their email for applications.


I thought you might be interested. You'll have to lie about your age.


----------



## Pickman's model (May 14, 2013)

editor said:


> I thought you might be interested.


sadly i'll never see 25 again.


----------



## peterkro (May 14, 2013)

"below the river" cheeky cunts.


----------



## editor (May 14, 2013)

People are going to get wet living "below the river."


----------



## Pickman's model (May 14, 2013)

brixton will be portrayed as 'home of the hipster'


----------



## Thimble Queen (May 14, 2013)

Below the river? We are not sewer folk.This isn't a fucking Neil Gaiman novel... Although life might be more fun,  and possibly short, if it were. 

Anyway this can fuck the fuck off.


----------



## twistedAM (May 14, 2013)

Has anyone alerted Yuppies Out? They should nominate someone.


----------



## TruXta (May 14, 2013)

I'd watch it if China Mieville did the script, and everyone dies at the end.


----------



## silverfish (May 14, 2013)

I just had tea and bikkies round my sisters, she was watching made in chelsea. Honestly i fucking despair. Throw your tellyboxes out

If its owt like M.I.C it will bring nothing but shame and derision upon your fine community


----------



## ffsear (May 14, 2013)

Highly doubt that any of them will actually be from Brixton.


----------



## editor (May 14, 2013)

twistedAM said:


> Has anyone alerted Yuppies Out? They should nominate someone.


*done


----------



## TruXta (May 14, 2013)

ffsear said:


> High doubt that any of them will actually be from Brixton.


Remind me, what are the citizenship criteria again?


----------



## cuppa tee (May 14, 2013)

I smell a rat..... Since when did "reality" involve a cast


----------



## ffsear (May 14, 2013)

TruXta said:


> Remind me, what are the citizenship criteria again?


 
The criteria is that you have to be from Brixton


----------



## TruXta (May 14, 2013)

ffsear said:


> The criteria is that you have to be from Brixton


For how long? Born and bred?


----------



## critical1 (May 14, 2013)

born n bred not methinks... below the sewer.. hmmm


----------



## Rushy (May 14, 2013)

ffsear said:


> The criteria is that you have to be from Brixton


I thought that you just had to have been here longer than the person asking the question?


----------



## TruXta (May 14, 2013)

WHAT HAVE I STARTED?


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (May 14, 2013)

What kind of daily struggle are they talking about?

Getting yourself in a tizz and stressed out because you can't decide whether to go for a cupcake or an Honest burger?


----------



## Winot (May 14, 2013)

cuppa tee said:


> I smell a rat..... Since when did "reality" involve a cast.......... http://www.castingcallpro.com/uk/job_view.php?uid=178602



Well spotted.


----------



## Fez909 (May 14, 2013)

cuppa tee said:


> I smell a rat..... Since when did "reality" involve a cast.......... http://www.castingcallpro.com/uk/job_view.php?uid=178602


 
"no pay"


----------



## ffsear (May 14, 2013)

"wacky"


----------



## TruXta (May 14, 2013)

Skunk or weed?


----------



## Fez909 (May 14, 2013)

If you've grown gills, you've been a resident of Brixton long enough to be in it.


----------



## ViolentPanda (May 14, 2013)

Pickman's model said:


> brixton will be portrayed as 'home of the hipster'


 
Given that they're talking about it being more "comical" than other reality crap, I'm suspicious that what Brixton will be portrayed as is the "home of the plastic hoodlum", and that the "comedy" will reside in the director getting the participants to "chav up".


----------



## Lord Camomile (May 14, 2013)

> "taking a more down to earth, comical and lighthearted look at the daily struggle of our characters"


More than what?  

Also, "characters"


----------



## Pickman's model (May 14, 2013)

ViolentPanda said:


> Given that they're talking about it being more "comical" than other reality crap, I'm suspicious that what Brixton will be portrayed as is the "home of the plastic hoodlum", and that the "comedy" will reside in the director getting the participants to "chav up".


perhaps helped by lashings of 'hospitality'


----------



## quimcunx (May 14, 2013)

This is going to be fucking awful in every possible way.


----------



## TruXta (May 14, 2013)

Imagine the scenes from the Albert beer garden...


----------



## Fez909 (May 14, 2013)

I can't wait for this so I can see a TRUE picture of Brixton life, rather than through the prism of the mono-thought clique, middle-class yoghurt weavers on here. It's going to be great


----------



## mrsfran (May 14, 2013)

Ahahaha. I'm going to really enjoy the "real Brixtonites" getting upset about this programme.


----------



## quimcunx (May 14, 2013)

Fez909 said:


> I can't wait for this so I can see a TRUE picture of Brixton life, rather than through the prism of the mono-thought clique, middle-class yoghurt weavers on here. It's going to be great


 


They're going to need St John's ambulance on stand by for all the burst blood vessels on here. 

My own included.


----------



## BBTim (May 14, 2013)

Are you sure this isn't a wind up? The email address is a live.com one and there is no details of any production company on that artwork


----------



## quimcunx (May 14, 2013)

mrsfran said:


> Ahahaha. I'm going to really enjoy the "real Brixtonites" getting upset about this programme.


 
Part of me will be laughing with you, but part of me will be dying inside.


----------



## fractionMan (May 14, 2013)

This is going to be awesome.  It'll be like a u75 documentary.


----------



## TruXta (May 14, 2013)

fractionMan said:


> This is going to be awesome. It'll be like a u75 documentary.


HA! You think any of us are Real Brixton? Oh the naivety...


----------



## quimcunx (May 14, 2013)

fractionMan said:


> This is going to be awesome. It'll be like a u75 documentary.


 
Sleep with one eye open, fractionMan.


----------



## fractionMan (May 14, 2013)




----------



## Ranbay (May 14, 2013)

Badgers should be in this.


----------



## quimcunx (May 14, 2013)

B0B2oo9 said:


> Badgers should be in this.


 
he'll need to dye the grey out of his beard.


----------



## mrsfran (May 14, 2013)

quimcunx said:


> Part of me will be laughing with you, but part of me will be dying inside.


 
It's pure schadenfreude on my part. I live in the least-cool part of London. It's going to be ace watching everyone who thinks Brixton is the centre of the universe burst blood vessels because it's not portrayed how they wish it was.


----------



## girasol (May 14, 2013)

what channel, I wonder...


----------



## quimcunx (May 14, 2013)

BBTim said:


> Are you sure this isn't a wind up? The email address is a live.com one and there is no details of any production company on that artwork


 
Oh, I hope so.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (May 14, 2013)

Below the river??

Is this another of those augmented reality shows?


----------



## Chilavert (May 14, 2013)

Wow. And I mean that.


----------



## editor (May 14, 2013)

BBTim said:


> Are you sure this isn't a wind up? The email address is a live.com one and there is no details of any production company on that artwork


I wish it was, but there's a page set up on a casting site. 
http://www.castingcallpro.com/uk/job_view.php?uid=178602


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (May 14, 2013)

So it's a reality show where they cast people with names etc that they already have parts for?
I thought (on a drunken viewing) that TOWIE had a certain charm, but stopped short on doing overnight editing for it after working on (sort of) spin off show about one of the 'actors'. 
The one with the posh people in makes me want to smash up my TV in a rage, and I have only ever seen the trails for it.


----------



## Not a Vet (May 14, 2013)

I believe it's going to be sponsored by sainsburys


----------



## marty21 (May 14, 2013)

Not a Vet said:


> I believe it's going to be sponsored by sainsburys


Also by Foxton's


----------



## Yelkcub (May 14, 2013)

fractionMan said:


> This is going to be awesome. It'll be like a u75 documentary.


 
Episode 1: _Sexism and The City _


----------



## BBTim (May 14, 2013)

editor said:


> I wish it was, but there's a page set up on a casting site.
> http://www.castingcallpro.com/uk/job_view.php?uid=178602


 
Yep - although a disclosure line on that page says: "Casting Call Pro does its best to ensure all posted casting calls are genuine.
Should you encounter any errors or omissions please contact us on info@castingcallpro.com."

The mind boggles...


----------



## Dillinger4 (May 14, 2013)

well weapon


----------



## Fez909 (May 14, 2013)

I can't wait until the episode where the main couple, editor and Kim Kardasian, are attacked by squirrels on their way home from the pub.


----------



## spanglechick (May 14, 2013)

if it's unpaid it'll be shooting with no budget on spec to try and flog to a tv company. loads of the stuff on casting call pro never gets made, almost none of it makes it to air.


----------



## leanderman (May 14, 2013)

mrsfran said:


> It's pure schadenfreude on my part. I live in the least-cool part of London. It's going to be ace watching everyone who thinks Brixton is the centre of the universe burst blood vessels because it's not portrayed how they wish it was.


 
There are many Brixtons


----------



## ddraig (May 14, 2013)

counter them like the Valleys are Here campaign is countering the mtv valleys bollocks
http://valleysarehere.com/


----------



## Jon-of-arc (May 14, 2013)

I've been to brixton. Twice, I think. Can I be in it? They can call me what the fuck they like. I can act the cunt as well as anyone.


----------



## editor (May 14, 2013)

ddraig said:


> counter them like the Valleys are Here campaign is countering the mtv valleys bollocks
> http://valleysarehere.com/


That's an excellent response to the MTV bollocks.



> Right, so now we know the MTV bandwagon has rolled into the Valleys to make their new unscripted – but heavily edited – ‘reality’ TV show ’The Valleys‘, as a follow up to ‘Geordie Shore’. They’ve been busy tweeting and writing press releases about the area, but they don’t seem to know what they’re talking about.
> 
> In case you missed any of this, MTV has already talked about the ‘tranquility of valleys life’ and our ‘hamlet towns’. Pretty bizarre stuff, as anyone who’s spent more than 10 minutes in the area would know.
> 
> ...


----------



## Badgers (May 14, 2013)

It better not be about this bunch of cunts  









http://brixtonfaces.wordpress.com/


----------



## clandestino (May 14, 2013)

This reminds me a bit of that SW9 film. Which was pretty poor...


----------



## Thimble Queen (May 14, 2013)

Scripted reality can cock off.


----------



## wiskey (May 14, 2013)

Oh dear, it's going to be awful


----------



## RaverDrew (May 14, 2013)

I've missed my shot at fame by a mere 5 years


----------



## EastEnder (May 14, 2013)

Badgers said:


> It better not be about this bunch of cunts
> 
> 
> 
> ...


We need more of this sort of thing, such debased visions of the nadir of humanity at its most shocking are far more likely to scare off the hipsters & yuppies than any talk of high property prices or crime statistics.


----------



## pissflaps (May 14, 2013)

^ ^ ^ hipsters hating hipsters for being hipsters. ^ ^ ^


----------



## indigolove (May 14, 2013)

editor said:


> View attachment 32618
> 
> * speechless.


OMFG


----------



## gabi (May 14, 2013)

based on the quality of the design of that advert i dont see this ever getting off the ground. shoddy.


----------



## quimcunx (May 14, 2013)

mrsfran said:


> It's pure schadenfreude on my part. I live in the least-cool part of London. It's going to be ace watching everyone who thinks Brixton is the centre of the universe burst blood vessels because it's not portrayed how they wish it was.


 
Surely everyone does think brixton is the centre of the universe?


----------



## cuppa tee (May 14, 2013)

editor said:


> I wish it was, but there's a page set up on a casting site.
> http://www.castingcallpro.com/uk/job_view.php?uid=178602


A better title might be "Made up Brixton"


----------



## ibilly99 (May 14, 2013)

This will not end well - must see TV though.


----------



## Brixton Hatter (May 14, 2013)

editor said:


> View attachment 32618
> 
> * speechless.


----------



## Brixton Hatter (May 14, 2013)

cuppa tee said:


> I smell a rat..... Since when did "reality" involve a cast


 



> http://www.castingcallpro.com/uk/job_view.php?uid=178602
> 
> 
> Damien Johnsonmale2025
> ...


 

So predictable. Just look at the cast list - couple of posh girls, couple of African characters, tick all the boxes, I bet 'River' and 'Johnny' are the plastic wannabe gangsters  Hopefully this will never see the light of day.


----------



## story (May 14, 2013)

.


----------



## Kanda (May 14, 2013)

Who gives a fuck? Essex isn't like the only way in Essex, Chelsea isn't like the only way... ah fuck it... bothered.


----------



## Balham (May 14, 2013)

So, this 'below the river' . . . . .they going to film it all in the Rotherhithe Tunnel or what then?


----------



## Kanda (May 14, 2013)

Balham said:


> So, this 'below the river' . . . . .they going to film it all in the Rotherhithe Tunnel or what then?


 
Really??


----------



## wtfftw (May 15, 2013)

I can't wait.


----------



## el-ahrairah (May 15, 2013)

leanderman said:


> There are many Brixtons


 
...but this one is mine
without me, brixton is useless...


----------



## TruXta (May 15, 2013)

story said:


> .


What?


----------



## Heligoland (May 15, 2013)

cuppa tee said:


> I smell a rat..... Since when did "reality" involve a cast


Errrr... have you not SEEN Made In Chelsea? Durrrr! *embarrassed for you*


----------



## LB1981 (May 16, 2013)

editor said:


> View attachment 32618
> 
> * speechless.


WHAT A LOAD OF CRAP! 20-25 Yr Olds Only!?? WHAT POSSIBLY COULD A 20 YEAR OLD OFFER IN THE WAY OF ENTERTAINMENT!


----------



## LB1981 (May 16, 2013)

Why is the criteria 20-25 Yr Olds??? And Why is there a cast?? Is this a joke? They should come and film my life for a week to see how REAL BRIXTON PEOPLE LIVE!


----------



## editor (May 16, 2013)

LB1981 said:


> Why is the criteria 20-25 Yr Olds??? And Why is there a cast?? Is this a joke? They should come and film my life for a week to see how REAL BRIXTON PEOPLE LIVE!


It'll have as much to do with reality as Mickey Mouse. If it ever gets made, it'll go straight to some obscure TV channel and be widely ignored. Which is how it should be.


----------



## EastEnder (May 16, 2013)

LB1981 said:


> WHAT POSSIBLY COULD A 20 YEAR OLD OFFER IN THE WAY OF ENTERTAINMENT!


I could think of a few things..... </dirtyoldman>


----------



## Pickman's model (May 16, 2013)

LB1981 said:


> WHAT A LOAD OF CRAP! 20-25 Yr Olds Only!?? WHAT POSSIBLY COULD A 20 YEAR OLD OFFER IN THE WAY OF ENTERTAINMENT!


fewer words in capitals perhaps.


----------



## cuppa tee (May 16, 2013)

Heligoland said:


> Errrr... have you not SEEN Made In Chelsea? Durrrr! *embarrassed for you*


:-0 :-P


----------



## Effra Eyes (May 16, 2013)

To my shame I work in this rough area and have to say this doesn't look kosher. No production company and no mentioned of a channel, 'Made in Chelsea' is the product of an outfit called 'Monkey Kingdom', if this was anything to do with them they'd have a company email on there for credibility.

I suspect this comes from some amateur chancers and will never see the light of day.


----------



## editor (May 16, 2013)

Effra Eyes said:


> To my shame I work in this rough area and have to say this doesn't look kosher. No production company and no mentioned of a channel, 'Made in Chelsea' is the product of an outfit called 'Monkey Kingdom', if this was anything to do with them they'd have a company email on there for credibility.
> 
> I suspect this comes from some amateur chancers and will never see the light of day.


I suspect you're right. I hope _you're_ right too.

That said, judging by the amount of traffic the article on BrixtonBuzz has had, there is an awful lot of interest in this, if only to point and laugh at it.


----------



## Effra Eyes (May 16, 2013)

editor said:


> I suspect you're right. I hope _you're_ right too.
> 
> That said, judging by the amount of traffic the article on BrixtonBuzz has had, there is an awful lot of interest in this, if only to point and laugh at it.


 

I hope I'm right too!

I think the traffic to the Buzz article may be caused, in part, by Popbitch mentioning it in their mail out.

I'm just a low level jobbing freelancer and even I get pitched ideas like this on an almost weekly basis. People outside 'the industry' see structured reality shows set in real peoples lives as a potential golden egg. They don't need an expensive set and concept like a traditional reality show, nor real actors and good writers like a proper drama or, thanks to the disclaimers at that start of each episode, find interesting real life situations to document.

The truth however is since Essex and Chelsea cornered the market, the public apetite for these sort of shows seems to have waned. The one set in Liverpool 'Desperate Scousewives', got a lot of press but totally flopped and was axed after one series; and 'Geordie Shore' and the valleys one mentioned earlier in the thread are more standard reality shows, as in they take people out of their home and put them in a manufactured environments.

I really can't see this being the real deal, but I've been wrong many times before.


----------



## shygirl (May 18, 2013)

Badgers said:


> It better not be about this bunch of cunts
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Curious as to why to you called them a bunch of c***s?


----------



## colacubes (May 18, 2013)

shygirl said:


> Curious as to why to you called them a bunch of c***s?



He has very good reasons


----------



## EastEnder (May 18, 2013)

shygirl said:


> Curious as to why to you called them a bunch of c***s?


The bloke in the photo is well known round these parts, bit of a wrong'un by all accounts. Don't let the "little lost boy" looks deceive you, I've heard things, _disturbing_ things....


----------



## shygirl (May 18, 2013)

I didn't know if he meant the photographers or the subjects.  Know a couple of the guys in the pics, tho' not the one on vp's post.


----------



## shygirl (May 18, 2013)

I know the third one down (white geezer with hat and scarf on), guess everyone in Brixton knows him.  Are the photographers local, does anyone know?


----------



## Frumious B. (May 20, 2013)

They're easy to contact http://brixtonfaces.wordpress.com/about/


----------



## cuppa tee (May 23, 2013)

"Made in Brixton"  has caught the attention of journalists at The Sun

http://www.thesun.co.uk/sol/homepage/showbiz/tv/4938590/made-in-brixton.html


----------



## editor (May 23, 2013)

cuppa tee said:


> "Made in Brixton" has caught the attention of journalists at The Sun
> 
> http://www.thesun.co.uk/sol/homepage/showbiz/tv/4938590/made-in-brixton.html


 


> Scruffy ... rough and ready Dogstar pub


----------



## editor (May 23, 2013)

The Standard has run a piece too, quoting heavily from BrixtonBuzz (no link included, natch).


> Local reaction has been mixed. The Twitter hashtag #madeinchelsea has attracted more dissent than support, John Smith wrote on Brixton Buzz: “You really think a group of 20-25 year old brats is representational of Brixton?? Made in Clapham more like!!!!!! Get a life — make it real!”
> 
> A former Brixton resident, called Tim, wrote: “Thanks a bunch to all the new ‘brixtonians’ who are ‘creative’, ‘work in media’, and make it just the same as everywhere else. Moved out last year and don’t miss Brixton at all because it isn’t Brixton anymore.”


The highly quotable Rosie's a fan though:


> However, Rosie Lovell, owner of Rosie’s Deli Cafe in Brixton Market, said it is time for Brixton to come to terms with its new status as a young trendy destination.
> 
> She told the Standard: “All I hope is that whoever’s researching it is talking to people who really have experience of the area, not just the last three years which is when everyone found out where it is on the map.”


http://www.standard.co.uk/news/lond...t-for-new-reality-show-treatment-8628935.html


----------



## skyscraper101 (May 23, 2013)

"rough and ready"


----------



## Harry_Hughes (Jun 3, 2013)

i think made in brixton is a really good idea i live in stockwell so i know how its like and if i had the chance to be in this program i would do it


----------



## ddraig (Jun 3, 2013)

welcome, how do you know how its like like?
*pulls up chair


----------



## Frumious B. (Jun 4, 2013)

Harry_Hughes said:


> i think made in brixton is a really good idea i live in stockwell so i know how its like and if i had the chance to be in this program i would do it


 
Did you apply to be in it? The casting site says it's either full up or not happening.*s is usually because the employer has already filled t*
http://www.castingcallpro.com/uk/job_view.php?uid=178602


----------



## editor (Mar 24, 2014)

They've now released two trailers for the pilot show.
http://www.brixtonbuzz.com/2014/03/made-in-brixton-tv-trailer-released/

Judging by the pageviews on Brixton Buzz , this is a topic that interests a lot of people. Fuck knows why.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Mar 24, 2014)

Holy shit, now that is some bad editing. 
Actually filmed quite nicely with decent enough sound (which is usually the first two problems I face as an editor). . . . but the choices of what we are seeing in a 'trailer' and the horrendous cuts and pacing. I'm not sure how much more shoddy it could be.


----------



## editor (Mar 24, 2014)

They go to Seven and the Village.


----------



## MAD-T-REX (Mar 24, 2014)

editor said:


> Judging by the pageviews on Brixton Buzz , this is a topic that interests a lot of people.


When looking for a culprit, ask 'Who benefits?'

I think you are organising this whole thing to drive up page views.


----------



## editor (Mar 24, 2014)

Damarr said:


> When looking for a culprit, ask 'Who benefits?'
> 
> I think you are organising this whole thing to drive up page views.


Perfect logic there.


----------



## moochedit (Mar 24, 2014)

Effra Eyes said:


> I suspect this comes from some amateur chancers and will never see the light of day.



There was talk of one of these shows in cov a year or so back. it soon died a death. 

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...dition-TOWIE-style-reality-Sent-Coventry.html


----------



## MAD-T-REX (Mar 24, 2014)

editor said:


> Perfect logic there.


It sure is. At the rate ad views are going for, I reckon you've made about £2.20 from this scam so far. Taking into account the time and expense of producing those trailers, you've probably still cleared at least 30p.


----------



## editor (Mar 24, 2014)

Damarr said:


> It sure is. At the rate ad views are going for, I reckon you've made about £2.20 from this scam so far. Taking into account the time and expense of producing those trailers, you've probably still cleared at least 30p.


PS: we haven't got any ads on Brixton Buzz.


----------



## MAD-T-REX (Mar 24, 2014)

So it's more of a long con? I'll do some more investigating and report back.


----------



## Fez909 (Mar 24, 2014)

Looks ace. Can't wait for this


----------



## SarfLondoner (Mar 24, 2014)

Looking at the trailer confirms i was correct in getting rid of my television.


----------



## editor (Mar 24, 2014)

With the Brixton Buzz page registering a thousand page views every hour since it went up, maybe I should have bedecked the fecking thing with adverts.


----------



## ffsear (Mar 25, 2014)

The trailer ruined my day,   especially the last 20 seconds


----------



## Corax (Mar 25, 2014)

editor said:


> With the Brixton Buzz page registering a thousand page views every hour since it went up, maybe I should have bedecked the fecking thing with adverts.


With parody ads though. Just for the infantile lulz.


----------



## plurker (Mar 25, 2014)

editor said:


> With the Brixton Buzz page registering a thousand page views every hour since it went up, maybe I should have bedecked the fecking thing with adverts.



you should be looking for a full-page take-over deal editor, along the lines of:_ Brixton Buzz, brought to you by Foxtons_
?


----------



## editor (Mar 25, 2014)

plurker said:


> you should be looking for a full-page take-over deal editor, along the lines of:_ Brixton Buzz, brought to you by Foxtons_
> ?


Now you're talking!


----------



## editor (Mar 25, 2014)

Those hits keep on coming - the BBuzz page has now had 2k Facebook likes and 14k page impressions.


----------



## plurker (Mar 26, 2014)

editor said:


> Now you're talking!



WOT NO FROMAGE?


----------



## editor (Apr 18, 2014)

It's now got to the go ahead for the first series. There's positions available in the cast too (if you're young and vibrant enough).

http://www.brixtonbuzz.com/2014/04/...eries-with-positions-on-cast-still-available/


----------



## jakejb79 (Apr 19, 2014)

It looks so fake, I can't think why people are interested in such programmes.


----------



## uk benzo (Apr 19, 2014)

I feel like this TV show that is shot in Brixton is aimed at the posh to make them feel edgy and 'with it', and the locals are just used as props. Brixton has become a spectacle.


----------



## MAD-T-REX (Apr 20, 2014)

"Vibrant" in this context usually means "Can't shut the fuck up."


----------



## Onket (Apr 22, 2014)

editor said:


> It's now got to the go ahead for the first series. There's positions available in the cast too (if you're young and vibrant enough).
> 
> http://www.brixtonbuzz.com/2014/04/...eries-with-positions-on-cast-still-available/


Has anyone off here applied for a laugh?


----------



## Badgers (Apr 22, 2014)

Onket said:


> Has anyone off here applied for a laugh?



No


----------



## teuchter (Apr 22, 2014)

I applied and am going for a casting session next week.


----------



## Onket (Apr 22, 2014)

Fantastic.


----------



## shakespearegirl (Apr 22, 2014)

Doesn't say anywhere I can see whether its been commissioned by a proper broadcaster or not, I suspect not or they'd be shouting about it..


----------



## Rushy (Apr 23, 2014)

teuchter said:


> I applied and am going for a casting session next week.


I predict a spin off show. Grumpy Old Men of Brixton.

Come to think of it, that might be more a more amusing concept than the current proposal.


----------



## Onket (Apr 23, 2014)

teuchter said:


> I applied and am going for a casting session next week.


I have now also applied.


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Apr 23, 2014)




----------



## Onket (Apr 24, 2014)

"you've been added to the casting call, we'll be in contact to confirm when casting will take place."

Is that basically "don't call us, we'll call you"?!


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Apr 24, 2014)

Onket said:


> "you've been added to the casting call, we'll be in contact to confirm when casting will take place."
> 
> Is that basically "don't call us, we'll call you"?!



I think it means; "we gonna make you a star ah ah ah."


----------



## Onket (Apr 24, 2014)

Dexter Deadwood said:


> I think it means; "we gonna make you a star ah ah ah."


Well, they did also say "great bio and images!".

But, *mumbles* I expect they say that to everyone.


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Apr 24, 2014)

Onket said:


> Well, they did also say "great bio and images!".
> 
> But, *mumbles* I expect they say that to everyone.



Oh. They didn't refer to you as edgy and vibrant? They won't have mumblers on the show oh no! This is not Jamaica Inn you know!


----------



## Rushy (Apr 24, 2014)

Onket said:


> Well, they did also say "great bio and images!".
> 
> But, *mumbles* I expect they say that to everyone.


Good luck. Can't wait to hear how you get on on the casting couch.
"Oooooh. You have lovely tattoos Onket. So maaaaanly" ***pats seat***


----------



## Onket (Apr 24, 2014)

I might need to grow my beard back again.


----------



## teuchter (Apr 24, 2014)

I didn't get that, I got an invitation to the casting day in the first reply, so I think that yes they may be rejecting you. Or it might just be that I got in early and they've had a lot of applications since.


----------



## Rushy (Apr 24, 2014)

Well hello teuchter 

***fixes gaze, winks, pats seat***


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Apr 28, 2014)

It's never going to air but if it does then you will know me. I can't believe they paid me a substantial financial retainer for season two. More money than sense, that's a sign of the times.


----------



## Onket (Apr 30, 2014)

teuchter said:


> I applied and am going for a casting session next week.


How did it go?


----------



## teuchter (Apr 30, 2014)

Onket said:


> How did it go?


Will let you know tomorrow.


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Apr 30, 2014)

Who will be the Brixton Snooki?


----------



## tommers (Apr 30, 2014)

Onket. Obviously.


----------



## Onket (Apr 30, 2014)

I do look a lot like that as it goes.


----------



## Rushy (May 1, 2014)

On first glance I thought Myleen Klass had let herself go a bit...


----------



## Onket (May 1, 2014)

Onket said:


> How did it go?


This^

@ teuchter


----------



## teuchter (May 1, 2014)

Apologies for the delay. It went quite well I think. I will post a full report shortly when I have a bit of time. I think people here will be interested in some of the plot lines they are proposing.


----------



## girasol (May 1, 2014)

interested in them or shocked by them (in that the plotlines are all made up)?


----------



## editor (May 1, 2014)

There's a lot of things made up around this story.


----------



## Rushy (May 1, 2014)

girasol said:


> interested in them or shocked by them (in that the plotlines are all made up)?


As a shameless hack recently explained to me - stories internally classified as WEP (will enrage people) get the most coverage.


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (May 1, 2014)

Wait until you see my plot line


----------



## jakejb79 (May 1, 2014)

Dexter Deadwood said:


> Wait until you see my plot line


The Brixton flasher revealed?


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (May 1, 2014)

jakejb79 said:


> The Brixton flasher revealed?



I've tried to find some humour in that but couldn't.


----------



## Rushy (May 1, 2014)

Dexter Deadwood said:


> Wait until you see my plot line


Have you got a big part?

(OK - that's not much better )


----------



## teuchter (May 2, 2014)

teuchter said:


> Apologies for the delay. It went quite well I think. I will post a full report shortly when I have a bit of time. I think people here will be interested in some of the plot lines they are proposing.



So as well as a walk around the market with the cameras there was some discussion around exactly what I could bring to the programme. Although they don't have a rigid idea of who the cast will be obviously they have some thoughts on the spread of people they want to involve and how they will fit into the broader structure of the series. Essentially much attention will be on the changes sweeping through Brixton at the moment but they are keen to emphasise the elements of the area's identity that have endured through the decades. I understand that one of the strands they are looking to develop is the idea that Brixton's "anarchist" and "anti establishment" roots and spirit have inspired and enabled the current boom in entrepreneurial start-ups, pop-ups and the like most of which focus on rejecting corporate style experiences. They obviously mentioned the Village as well as other operations targeted more at those "in the know" which they say draw on the culture of unofficial raves, illegal parties and suchlike that were a local feature some years back.

They have identified two broad groups; one of which comprises ambitious and adventurous twenty-somethings many of whom are new to the area - but some of whom also have family heritage here, to demonstrate the social mobility and cultural diversity evident in this group. There will naturally be parallels with the kinds of storylines seen in Made in Chelsea, etc.

The other group they want to look at, because it is one of great interest to their core target audience (ie. 16-25 year olds) is middle-aged people who once used to do lots of drugs at free parties and go on protests and so forth but are now more established in the residential parts of Brixton and concerned with schools and nice restaurants, and making sure people didn't vomit in the street, and things like that. At the same time this group (in their view) also contains a few "loose cannons" or "local characters" who have not entirely settled for a vegetative lifestyle and they are keen for these to be visible in the TV programme too as a kind of comic relief.

They seemed to feel that I did not fit neatly into either of these two camps but that I had insight into and contacts in each. As such they felt that my voice might be useful in the process of examining what both divides and unites these "tribes" (as they call them). They felt that I could perhaps fill the role of "the voice of reason" amidst the tensions that may be explored in the series. I think I would be well suited to this position.

Now some might feel that their polarised conception of Brixton society is over simplified but I do feel that if involved I could do something to moderate and challenge this in an insightful and sensitive manner so I did say I would be interested in taking part. There is apparently the potential that I might take on a consultant role if not an on-screen one.

They did seem interested in urban 75 (I had mentioned it on my CV) and asked what my position on the forums was. I told them that I was one of the more respected posters in the Brixton Forums and that I would be happy to represent and filter the views of the local online community for them. They said that they had heard it was mainly people who were ex-ravers who went to Cooltan etc but I told them that this is, as I learnt recently, a popular misconception and there is no significant connection between urban75 and Cooltan activist types and that if they were looking for "characters" of this type they should maybe instead try the Herne Hill Forum or maybe people at Brixton Blog.

I think it will be an interesting project to be involved in and I'll let you know if they decide to take me on, although they did say that I would be subject to certain confidentiality agreements if they do.


----------



## boohoo (May 2, 2014)

teuchter said:


> They did seem interested in urban 75 (I had mentioned it on my CV) and asked what my position on the forums was. I told them that I was one of the more respected posters in the Brixton Forums and that I would be happy to represent and filter the views of the local online community for them. They said that they had heard it was mainly people who were ex-ravers who went to Cooltan etc but I told them that this is, as I learnt recently, a popular misconception and there is no significant connection between urban75 and Cooltan activist types and that if they were looking for "characters" of this type they should maybe instead try the Herne Hill Forum or maybe people at Brixton Blog.



You pressing the urban75 wind-up buttons here?  Naughty boy! (and goddamit I am giving you an alert!)

I am an ex-raver/squatter who went to cooltan  (although being on the dole meant I couldn't exactly afford one of their nights so we climbed in over the roof ). I am not living in Brixton anymore though.....


----------



## Winot (May 2, 2014)

Funny. I look forward to it livening up my vegetative lifestyle.


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (May 2, 2014)




----------



## youngian (May 2, 2014)

uk benzo said:


> I feel like this TV show that is shot in Brixton is aimed at the posh to make them feel edgy and 'with it', and the locals are just used as props. Brixton has become a spectacle.


Not so sure as they tend to use the same casting template for all reality shows; Buttons, ugly sister, leading girl, Baron Hard-up etc.


----------



## editor (May 2, 2014)

Made in Brixton are only looking for, "interesting, vibrant and sociable people aged 18-35." So that rules out a certain poster on multiple counts.


----------



## Badgers (May 2, 2014)

editor said:
			
		

> Made in Brixton are only looking for, "interesting, vibrant and sociable people aged 18-35." So that rules out a certain poster on multiple counts.



Ageism


----------



## girasol (May 2, 2014)

It would be good if they made a reality show with a wider demographic, that's for sure.  Watching 20 somethings go about their (mostly love) lives is nothing but dull.  Even my teenage son stopped watching Made In Chelsea because it's so boring and repetitive in its storylines.

Can't you point them to this thread teuchter?


----------



## Rushy (May 2, 2014)

boohoo said:


> You pressing the urban75 wind-up buttons here?  Naughty boy! (and goddamit I am giving you an alert!)
> 
> I am an ex-raver/squatter who went to cooltan  (although being on the dole meant I couldn't exactly afford one of their nights so we climbed in over the roof ). I am not living in Brixton anymore though.....


I met a Cooltan regular on a hillside in north Powys planting trees a few weeks ago. A tree surgeon. He lived in Herne Hill at the time.


----------



## teuchter (May 2, 2014)

boohoo said:


> I am an ex-raver/squatter who went to cooltan  (although being on the dole meant I couldn't exactly afford one of their nights so we climbed in over the roof ). I am not living in Brixton anymore though.....


You could apply for the "loose cannon" role?


----------



## boohoo (May 2, 2014)

teuchter said:


> You could apply for the "loose cannon" role?





> At the same time this group (in their view) also contains a few "loose cannons" or "local characters" who have not entirely settled for a vegetative lifestyle and they are keen for these to be visible in the TV programme too as a kind of comic relief.



You saying I'm an odd bod? (I once was the local odd bod when I lived in Bootle )

I'm too old and if I'm not studying, I'm pretending to be a dinosaur or chasing after my small child who can run really quite fast and although made in Brixton, I now live in the suburbs. 

Perhaps I could put forward my mum - she's 66 - lived in Brixton for 37 years?


----------



## buscador (May 2, 2014)

teuchter said:


> The other group they want to look at, because it is one of great interest to their core target audience (ie. 16-25 year olds) is middle-aged people who once used to do lots of drugs at free parties and go on protests and so forth but are now more established in the residential parts of Brixton and concerned with schools and nice restaurants, and making sure people didn't vomit in the street, and things like that. At the same time this group (in their view) also contains a few "loose cannons" or "local characters" who have not entirely settled for a vegetative lifestyle and they are keen for these to be visible in the TV programme too as a kind of *comic relief*..



It's this kind of patronising guff that winds me so much. Oh look, here's some people who aren't mainstream, let's just dismiss their opinions, aspirations and lifestyles and laugh at them while we really focus on these generic young people. Fuck off.

Obviously I'm much relieved to know that teuchter  will be representing the views of U75.


----------



## boohoo (May 2, 2014)

buscador I think the older urban masses would make a more interesting programme. I'd include you and friendofdorothy, Dexter Deadwood, quimcunx, editor  - of course, Ms T, hendo , Gramsci ...I'm sure there are others


----------



## quimcunx (May 2, 2014)

boohoo said:


> You pressing the urban75 wind-up buttons here?  Naughty boy! (and goddamit I am giving you an alert!)
> 
> I am an ex-raver/squatter who went to cooltan  (although *being on the dole meant I couldn't exactly afford one of their nights* so we climbed in over the roof ). I am not living in Brixton anymore though.....



Interesting. 

I have zero interest in being in the show and am apparently too old, anyway.   I am happy for teuchter to represent my views.


----------



## teuchter (May 2, 2014)

I was also surprised to see boohoo's comment that the Cooltan parties were unaffordable for some. I assumed they were free, and open to all members of the local community.


----------



## editor (May 2, 2014)

I went to loads of free Cooltan parties, but they also put on quite a few fundraisers for various campaigns groups. The place also offered free rehearsal space, free art space etc etc etc. It's a real loss to the community.


----------



## boohoo (May 2, 2014)

teuchter said:


> I was also surprised to see boohoo's comment that the Cooltan parties were unaffordable for some. I assumed they were free, and open to all members of the local community.



There was a cafe which many people went to - that was free. But the parties weren't.


----------



## editor (May 2, 2014)

boohoo said:


> There was a cafe which many people went to - that was free. But the parties weren't.


They had some great - and sometimes rather weird - entertainment in that cafe!


----------



## girasol (May 2, 2014)

I don't even live in Brixton but I do feel as a (dis)honorary citizen


----------



## friendofdorothy (May 2, 2014)

I really don't understand these sort of reality with plot lines programmes - what is the point?   Real people - or just amateur actors? Are there scripts? is it just soap with free 'real' sets / backgrounds.   Will someone please explain what the fuck it is about?


----------



## friendofdorothy (May 2, 2014)

teuchter said:


> snip>
> They did seem interested in urban 75 (I had mentioned it on my CV) and asked what my position on the forums was. I told them that I was one of the more respected posters in the Brixton Forums and that I would be happy to represent and filter the views of the local online community for them. They said that they had heard it was mainly people who were ex-ravers who went to Cooltan etc but I told them that this is, as I learnt recently, a popular misconception and there is no significant connection between urban75 and *Cooltan activist types* and that if they were looking for "characters" of this type they should maybe instead try the Herne Hill Forum or maybe people at Brixton Blog.



They what to look at middle aged people, really? - but did some one else say they were only recruiting up to 35 year olds - surely they wouldn't have been old enough to go to Cooltan or raves? 

Why the fuck bring Urban into it? Surely it doesn't need the publicity? do we need to attract more trolls? 

Who made you Urban's representative teuchter?  Hope you didn't give them the impression that we're all like you.


----------



## teuchter (May 2, 2014)

Watch an episode or two of made in Chelsea. Everyone's pretending it's not scripted but at the same time everyone sort of knows that everyone knows it is. Or maybe not. It's hammed-up melodrama and the ambiguity of its real-ness gives it an edge of strangely compelling oddness.


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (May 2, 2014)

teuchter said:


> Watch an episode or two of made in Chelsea. Everyone's pretending it's not scripted but at the same time everyone sort of knows that everyone knows it is. Or maybe not. It's hammed-up melodrama and the ambiguity of its real-ness gives it an edge of strangely compelling oddness.



So a bit like you then?


----------



## friendofdorothy (May 2, 2014)

boohoo said:


> buscador I think the older urban masses would make a more interesting programme. I'd include you and friendofdorothy, Dexter Deadwood, quimcunx, editor  - of course, Ms T, hendo , Gramsci ...I'm sure there are others



Very kind of you to include me in your list, glad you think I'm interesting. Wheras TV of course thinks people over 50 are 'comic characters' or invisible. I like my cloak of invisibility - which I will only take off to shout for queer rights, against injustice or rant about Thatcher.

In my experience tv companies making cheap reality programmes are *scum*, who really don't care about anything but the profit. I once had a potenially pleasant holiday hijacked by such a company making a 'documentary about lesbians today' - they called it _Lesbians Olé_ and it was the usual trash brits get drunk on holiday programme. Once I met them I refused to have anything to do with it. Some of the younger holidymakers signed up as 'characters' (not sure they got paid) and were horribly exposed/exploited by it. I think they thought being a bit famous on tv would be fun, but the fall-out for some of them was anything but.

Anyway I wouldn't touch _Made in Brixton_ with anyone's bargepole.


----------



## friendofdorothy (May 2, 2014)

teuchter said:


> Watch an episode or two of made in Chelsea. Everyone's pretending it's not scripted but at the same time everyone sort of knows that everyone knows it is. Or maybe not. It's hammed-up melodrama and the ambiguity of its real-ness gives it an edge of strangely compelling oddness.



saw the odd few minutes - I thought it was crap with posh people in it - it had a strangely repellent oddness


----------



## friendofdorothy (May 2, 2014)

> They seemed to feel that I did not fit neatly into either of these two camps but that I had insight into and contacts in each. As such they felt that my voice might be useful in the process of examining what both divides and unites these "tribes" (as they call them). They felt that I could perhaps fill the role of "the voice of reason" amidst the tensions that may be explored in the series. I think I would be well suited to this position.



Why?


----------



## teuchter (May 2, 2014)

friendofdorothy said:


> They what to look at middle aged people, really? - but did some one else say they were only recruiting up to 35 year olds - surely they wouldn't have been old enough to go to Cooltan or raves?
> 
> Why the fuck bring Urban into it? Surely it doesn't need the publicity? do we need to attract more trolls?
> 
> Who made you Urban's representative teuchter?



Anyone on urban could have applied, but I am the only poster with enough go-get attitude to actually do so (aside from Onket) and seemingly the only one with sufficient charisma and qualifications to make it through to the casting session.



friendofdorothy said:


> Hope you didn't give them the impression that we're all like you.



No, I didn't, but I did suggest that the views of many on here would be best filtered by someone like me. As I said, the voice of reason.


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (May 2, 2014)

Onket said:


> I do look a lot like that as it goes.



Snooki is not very tall.


----------



## snowy_again (May 2, 2014)

friendofdorothy said:


> Very kind of you to include me in your list, glad you think I'm interesting. Wheras TV of course thinks people over 50 are 'comic characters' or invisible. I like my cloak of invisibility - which I will only take off to shout for queer rights, against injustice or rant about Thatcher.
> 
> In my experience tv companies making cheap reality programmes are *scum*, who really don't care about anything but the profit. I once had a potenially pleasant holiday hijacked by such a company making a 'documentary about lesbians today' - they called it _Lesbians Olé_ and it was the usual trash brits get drunk on holiday programme. Once I met them I refused to have anything to do with it. Some of the younger holidymakers signed up as 'characters' (not sure they got paid) and were horribly exposed/exploited by it. I think they thought being a bit famous on tv would be fun, but the fall-out for some of them was anything but.
> 
> Anyway I wouldn't touch _Made in Brixton_ with anyone's bargepole.



I never thought you were over 21! 22 maybe...


----------



## spanglechick (May 2, 2014)

friendofdorothy said:


> They what to look at middle aged people, really? - but did some one else say they were only recruiting up to 35 year olds - surely they wouldn't have been old enough to go to Cooltan or raves?
> 
> Why the fuck bring Urban into it? Surely it doesn't need the publicity? do we need to attract more trolls?
> 
> Who made you Urban's representative teuchter?  Hope you didn't give them the impression that we're all like you.


you know teuchter has made all that stuff up, right?


----------



## friendofdorothy (May 2, 2014)

teuchter said:


> Anyone on urban could have applied, but I am the only poster with *enough go-get attitude* to actually do so (aside from Onket) and seemingly the only one with sufficient* charisma* *and qualifications* to make it through to the casting session.
> 
> No, I didn't, but I did suggest that the views of many on here would be *best filtered by someone like me*. As I said, the voice of *reason*.



oh dear...


----------



## friendofdorothy (May 2, 2014)

snowy_again said:


> I never thought you were over 21! 22 maybe...



what are you after?


----------



## ddraig (May 2, 2014)

friendofdorothy said:


> They what to look at middle aged people, really? - but did some one else say they were only recruiting up to 35 year olds - surely they wouldn't have been old enough to go to Cooltan or raves?
> 
> Why the fuck bring Urban into it? Surely it doesn't need the publicity? do we need to attract more trolls?
> 
> Who made you Urban's representative teuchter?  Hope you didn't give them the impression that we're all like you.


don't listen to him, he is on a windup


----------



## snowy_again (May 2, 2014)

friendofdorothy said:


> what are you after?



Beer!


----------



## buscador (May 2, 2014)

spanglechick said:


> you know teuchter has made all that stuff up, right?



That's as may be, but it doesn't invalidate any of the general responses to this codswallop.


----------



## Winot (May 2, 2014)

spanglechick said:


> you know teuchter has made all that stuff up, right?



"Made Up In Brixton"


----------



## tommers (May 2, 2014)

Bit heavy handed.   Too obvious in places but definitely pushes the right buttons.  I give it a B.


----------



## teuchter (May 2, 2014)

Dexter Deadwood said:


> So a bit like you then?


I suppose it depends who you ask.


----------



## Onket (May 2, 2014)

tommers said:


> Bit heavy handed.   Too obvious in places but definitely pushes the right buttons.  I give it a B.


A-


----------



## friendofdorothy (May 2, 2014)

uk benzo said:


> I feel like this TV show that is shot in Brixton is aimed at the posh to make them feel edgy and 'with it', and the locals are just used as props. Brixton has become a spectacle.



Really hope film crews don't get in my way when I'm lugging my shopping home or getting drunk. I really don't want to be anyone's prop.


----------



## Manter (May 2, 2014)

boohoo said:


> buscador I think the older urban masses would make a more interesting programme. I'd include you and friendofdorothy, Dexter Deadwood, quimcunx, editor  - of course, Ms T, hendo , Gramsci ...I'm sure there are others


have you just called Ms T 'older'?! you're a braver woman than me


----------



## quimcunx (May 2, 2014)

Manter said:


> have you just called Ms T 'older'?! you're a braver woman than me



I've already sent her 4 abusive PMs for naming me.


----------



## boohoo (May 2, 2014)

quimcunx said:


> I've already sent her 4 abusive PMs for naming me.


Was just about to mention how I'm now off your christmas card list


----------



## friendofdorothy (May 2, 2014)

You lot are touchy about age! Don't know hendo or Gramsci (yet?)- but think I might be the oldest in that list, and I'm not even that old!  What's wrong with being older? I like being older. Plenty of my friends never got the opportunity. Do I have to start the sing if you're glad to be gray thread?

At least we don't have to worry about being vibrant and edgy. And it will hopefully make TV vampires leave us alone, can't be all bad.


----------



## Onket (May 2, 2014)

Don't tell anyone, but I'm too old for that programme too.


----------



## friendofdorothy (May 2, 2014)

Onket said:


> Don't tell anyone, but I'm too old for that programme too.



but you're a youngster - do they only want children/teenagers?


----------



## girasol (May 2, 2014)

spanglechick said:


> you know teuchter has made all that stuff up, right?



I didn't! How did everyone else know? I read back and nothing really stands out apart from two comments hinting at it, but they could also mean something else.


----------



## boohoo (May 2, 2014)

Onket said:


> Don't tell anyone, but I'm too old for that programme too.


----------



## Belushi (May 2, 2014)

quimcunx said:


> I've already sent her 4 abusive PMs for naming me.



TBF you'd have sent her 4 abusive PMs if she hadn't named you.


----------



## spanglechick (May 2, 2014)

girasol said:


> I didn't! How did everyone else know? I read back and nothing really stands out apart from two comments hinting at it, but they could also mean something else.


it was:
a - too tailor made to bait ed and others
b - too far away from how television works WRT to casting
C - I've met teuchter.  They wouldn't have even met him for a casting, and i'm pretty sure he wouldn't have bothered applying.


----------



## Belushi (May 2, 2014)

friendofdorothy said:


> You lot are touchy about age! Don't know hendo or Gramsci (yet?)- but think I might be the oldest in that list, and I'm not even that old!  What's wrong with being older? I like being older. Plenty of my friends never got the opportunity. Do I have to start the sing if you're glad to be gray thread?
> 
> At least we don't have to worry about being vibrant and edgy. And it will hopefully make TV vampires leave us alone, can't be all bad.



Innit, apart from my achy knees getting older has been great.


----------



## Belushi (May 2, 2014)

girasol said:


> I didn't! How did everyone else know?



'cos it's teuchter, winding up the Brixton forum is his hobby.


----------



## girasol (May 2, 2014)

For a minute I was confused and paranoid  I thought the whole 'Made in Brixton' was made up, but that's not his style... I think I get it now.


----------



## friendofdorothy (May 2, 2014)

Belushi said:


> Innit, apart from my achy knees getting older has been great.



It's not bad when you consider the alternatives


----------



## friendofdorothy (May 2, 2014)

Belushi said:


> 'cos it's teuchter, winding up the Brixton forum is his hobby.



Thats a lot of effort to go to to come across as a dull, self-aggrandising narcissist. 
Is train spotting not exciting enough to keep him occupied then?


----------



## Onket (May 2, 2014)

friendofdorothy said:


> Thats a lot of effort to go to to come across as a dull, self-aggrandising narcissist.
> Is train spotting not exciting enough to keep him occupied then?


Sense of humour failure.


----------



## friendofdorothy (May 2, 2014)

Onket said:


> Sense of humour failure.


Didn't realise it was supposed to be funny...

You whipper snappers make no sense these days with your new fangled wind-ups.


----------



## girasol (May 2, 2014)

To be honest it would have been better if it had been true... Better as in 'more entertaining'...


----------



## Onket (May 2, 2014)

friendofdorothy said:


> Didn't realise it was supposed to be funny...
> 
> You whipper snappers make no sense these days with your new fangled wind-ups.


 etc


----------



## teuchter (May 2, 2014)

friendofdorothy said:


> Thats a lot of effort to go to to come across as a dull, self-aggrandising narcissist.
> Is train spotting not exciting enough to keep him occupied then?


Are you having a go at trainspotters?


----------



## Ms T (May 2, 2014)

Manter said:


> have you just called Ms T 'older'?! you're a braver woman than me



It has been noted.  

To be honest, I'm not sure the TV producers would be interested in my Brixton life.  It's really quite dull.


----------



## Ms T (May 2, 2014)

boohoo said:


> buscador I think the older urban masses would make a more interesting programme. I'd include you and friendofdorothy, Dexter Deadwood, quimcunx, editor  - of course, Ms T, hendo , Gramsci ...I'm sure there are others



Like you, for instance.


----------



## spanglechick (May 2, 2014)

Ms T said:


> It has been noted.
> 
> To be honest, I'm not sure the TV producers would be interested in my Brixton life.  It's really quite dull.


bindun, anyway...


----------



## Ms T (May 2, 2014)

I think you'll find they lived in Surbiton.


----------



## spanglechick (May 2, 2014)

Ms T said:


> I think you'll find they lived in Surbiton.


gentrification. 1970s surbiton = 2010s herne hill/brixton borders.


----------



## teuchter (May 3, 2014)

girasol said:


> I didn't! How did everyone else know? I read back and nothing really stands out apart from two comments hinting at it, but they could also mean something else.



Not quite sure why some people are trying to spread the idea that it's made up but you should trust your own judgement and treat what the mob says with a pinch of salt.


----------



## spanglechick (May 3, 2014)

teuchter said:


> Not quite sure why some people are trying to spread the idea that it's made up but you should trust your own judgement and treat what the mob says with a pinch of salt.


was it 100% honest, truthful and unfabricated, then?


----------



## girasol (May 3, 2014)

teuchter said:


> Not quite sure why some people are trying to spread the idea that it's made up but you should trust your own judgement and treat what the mob says with a pinch of salt.



oh, so this could actually be true?  I hope it is


----------



## Onket (May 3, 2014)

quimcunx said:


> Interesting.
> 
> I have zero interest in being in the show and am apparently too old, anyway.   I am happy for teuchter to represent my views.


I am also happy for my views to be represented by teuchter.


----------



## teuchter (May 3, 2014)

I think it's a small minority who wouldn't be happy with me representing their views, and they are mostly just trolls and troublemakers.


----------



## teuchter (May 3, 2014)

spanglechick said:


> was it 100% honest, truthful and unfabricated, then?


The important thing is for people to use their critical thinking skills and not be intimidated by the monothought clique.


----------



## friendofdorothy (May 4, 2014)

teuchter said:


> Are you having a go at trainspotters?



No. I find trainspotters are usually quite inoffensive.


----------



## friendofdorothy (May 4, 2014)

teuchter said:


> I think it's a small minority who wouldn't be happy with me representing their views, and they are mostly just trolls and troublemakers.



I'm used to be part of a small minority, but I've never been called a troll before.   I thought my troublemaking days were over.


----------



## Gramsci (May 4, 2014)

friendofdorothy said:


> I'm used to be part of a small minority, but I've never been called a troll before.   I thought my troublemaking days were over.



You are not a troll. 

Troublemaking is not trolling. 

Trolling is winding people up and getting them to waste there time replying. As Teuchter has just done.

Well spotted by spanglechick


----------



## snowy_again (May 4, 2014)

Did you drop your sense somewhere?


----------



## boohoo (May 4, 2014)

The first rule of urban75 Brixton thread fight club is you do not talk about Teutcher.


----------



## Onket (May 4, 2014)

Gramsci said:


> You are not a troll.
> 
> Troublemaking is not trolling.
> 
> ...


One man's winding people up is another man's troublemaking.


----------



## teuchter (May 4, 2014)

One man's troublemaker is another man's freedom fighter.


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (May 4, 2014)




----------



## Gramsci (May 5, 2014)

Onket said:


> One man's winding people up is another man's troublemaking.



Teuchter was trolling this thread. There is a difference.


----------



## Onket (May 5, 2014)

That depends on the definition of 'trolling'. Just looks like a bit of fun, as far as I can see. People are getting genuinely annoyed and worked up about that post, are they?


----------



## girasol (May 5, 2014)

Dexter Deadwood said:


>




That kitten manages to be freaky and cute.  Respect the kitteh!


----------



## girasol (May 5, 2014)

Onket said:


> That depends on the definition of 'trolling'. Just looks like a bit of fun, as far as I can see. People are getting genuinely annoyed and worked up about that post, are they?



I'm not, would take a lot more to rattle me


----------



## Onket (May 5, 2014)

girasol said:


> I'm not, would take a lot more to rattle me


Quite right too. 

It's all too easy to attempt to brand posters as 'trolls' because they've got a different sense of humour or whatever.


----------



## spanglechick (May 5, 2014)

i thought it was pretty funny - written as a quite witty needle for a lot of urban's pet hates.  

But then people started taking it seriously, which surprised me, but which doesn't seem like part of the harmless fun to me.


----------



## Onket (May 5, 2014)

spanglechick said:


> i thought it was pretty funny - written as a quite witty needle for a lot of urban's pet hates.
> 
> But then people started taking it seriously, which surprised me, but which doesn't seem like part of the harmless fun to me.


Hardly the author's fault.


----------



## uk benzo (May 5, 2014)

Onket said:


> Quite right too.
> 
> It's all too easy to attempt to brand posters as 'trolls' because they've got a different sense of humour or whatever.



I agree with this sentiment. And what irks me more is the mass bullying of certain posters that don't necessarily fit in with the rest of the forum. I was bullied at school because I was goofy, found weird things funny and was argumentative. This is probably why I don't post more regularly, as I would probably be judged to be a troll.


----------



## Rushy (May 5, 2014)

Onket said:


> That depends on the definition of 'trolling'. Just looks like a bit of fun, as far as I can see. People are getting genuinely annoyed and worked up about that post, are they?


I doubt it. Gramsci was just joining in on the joke - he wasn't intending to sound curmudgeonly in seriousness. At least that's the way I read it.


----------



## spanglechick (May 5, 2014)

uk benzo said:


> I agree with this sentiment. And what irks me more is the mass bullying of certain posters that don't necessarily fit in with the rest of the forum. I was bullied at school because I was goofy, found weird things funny and was argumentative. This is probably why I don't post more regularly, as I would probably be judged to be a troll.


i don't think anyone could accuse teuchter of being bullied, though.  at least, not with integrity / a serious understanding of the word bullying.


----------



## editor (May 5, 2014)

spanglechick said:


> i don't think anyone could accuse teuchter of being bullied, though.  at least, not with integrity / a serious understanding of the word bullying.


Quite the opposite, if anything.


----------



## Onket (May 5, 2014)

Can someone please ask the poster above what he means by the opposite of bullying?

teuchter's posts are hardly welcomed with good humour. He's constantly on the receiving end of abuse because people disagree with what he has said even though it's almost always (if not 100% of the time) written in a non-serious manner.

Be interested in hearing an explanation of these actions, which are described as the opposite of bullying.


----------



## boohoo (May 5, 2014)

Onket Teutcher is quite good at pressing people's wind-up buttons however people aren't very good at ignoring his posts that irritate them. However some of his posts are just his opinion on things which others don't agree with and then start taking it personally. It's complex... as people tend to be.

As my friend at the tender age of 18 said as he despaired about the people fighting on the train "if only it was like the '60s when everybody loved each other". People, we need a bit more love.


----------



## Onket (May 5, 2014)

I know, boohoo. But I'd still like to know what this 'quite the opposite' of bullying is. Specifically in relation to the way certain posters treat teuchter.


----------



## Winot (May 5, 2014)

boohoo said:


> "if only it was like the '60s when everybody loved each other"



Hmmm...


----------



## boohoo (May 5, 2014)

Winot Not sure what bit of the sixties my friend was thinking about.


----------



## Winot (May 5, 2014)

boohoo said:


> Winot Not sure what bit of the sixties my friend was thinking about.



The airbrushed bit on the "rock 'n' roll years" maybe.


----------



## Onket (May 5, 2014)

http://www.urban75.net/forums/threa...ctly-what-personal-attacks-are-please.322524/

Quite the opposite of bullying.


----------



## teuchter (May 5, 2014)

editor said:


> Quite the opposite, if anything.


I'd quite like a clarification on this too, as I suspect it is a weasel-worded way of accusing me of being a bully, which I take objection to.


----------



## editor (May 5, 2014)

teuchter said:


> I'd quite like a clarification on this too, as I suspect it is a weasel-worded way of accusing me of being a bully, which I take objection to.


I have my opinion. I believe it to be true. That is all.


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (May 6, 2014)

Onket said:


> That depends on the definition of 'trolling'. Just looks like a bit of fun, as far as I can see. People are getting genuinely annoyed and worked up about that post, are they?



No, no and no.
It was largely ignored because it was a poor troll from someone lacking form. I think it is fair to say you were a co-author, a co-ordinator. The thread only gained traction after i announced my appearance on the show.


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (May 6, 2014)

Onket said:


> http://www.urban75.net/forums/threa...ctly-what-personal-attacks-are-please.322524/
> 
> Quite the opposite of bullying.



Did the two of you gang up so one or the other could link to that thread? Why did you decide to dig up that corpse?

I don't doubt the two of you are very good posters and valued members of the community. Some of your posts are ok but when you join forces both of you are weakened.

If you want to talk about bullying let's talk about it.


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (May 6, 2014)

teuchter said:


> I'd quite like a clarification on this too, as I suspect it is a weasel-worded way of accusing me of being a bully, which I take objection to.



I think you are a bully.


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (May 6, 2014)

Maybe this ought to be updated and republished.
http://www.urban75.com/Mag/troll.html


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (May 6, 2014)

girasol said:


> That kitten manages to be freaky and cute.  Respect the kitteh!



That kitteh is the best thing on this thread. Dog did ok.


----------



## Onket (May 6, 2014)

editor said:


> I have my opinion. I believe it to be true. That is all.


But what Is your opinion? You seem to be avoiding making it clear, for some reason.


----------



## Onket (May 6, 2014)

Dexter Deadwood said:


> Maybe this ought to be updated and republished.
> http://www.urban75.com/Mag/troll.html


Yes, probably best to alter the definition to include people you disagree with, and who have a different sense of humour, rather than addressing the real issues.


----------



## Onket (May 6, 2014)

Dexter Deadwood said:


> Did the two of you gang up so one or the other could link to that thread? Why did you decide to dig up that corpse?
> 
> I don't doubt the two of you are very good posters and valued members of the community. Some of your posts are ok but when you join forces both of you are weakened.
> 
> If you want to talk about bullying let's talk about it.


Yes, it's a conspiracy. uk benzo, spanglechick, boohoo, Rushy and all the other recent posters who posted and/or liked posts were in on it too.

We met last week to develop our action plan.


----------



## boohoo (May 6, 2014)

I don't think @teucher is a bully. I do think he winds up people a little too often but he might just be someone who doesn't like being told he is wrong just because he has a difference of opinion. 

A lot of urban's arguments aren't about persuading you to see a different view point - it's about shouting at you til you back down.  It's all a bit put up and shut up.


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (May 6, 2014)

Onket said:


> Yes, probably best to alter the definition to include people you disagree with, and who have a different sense of humour, rather than addressing the real issues.



Did you wake up in a bad mood?


----------



## Onket (May 6, 2014)

Dexter Deadwood said:


> Did you wake up in a bad mood?


I was fine until I read your self-important, bordering on delusional, paranoid wibblings.


----------



## Onket (May 6, 2014)

An actual internet troll- http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/ukn...er-posting-abuse-over-Ann-Maguire-murder.html

Some people on here could do well to note the difference. Perhaps it's too subtle.


----------



## teuchter (May 6, 2014)

Dexter Deadwood said:


> I think you are a bully.


Why do you think that?


----------



## leanderman (May 6, 2014)

Onket said:


> An actual internet troll- http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/ukn...er-posting-abuse-over-Ann-Maguire-murder.html
> 
> Some people on here could do well to note the difference. Perhaps it's too subtle.



I really don't understand this trolling stuff, in whatever form.


----------



## Onket (May 6, 2014)

Neither do I, it's clearly madness. 

Calling someone a troll has become a form of trolling in it's own right, on here at least.


----------



## komodo (May 7, 2014)

I only come on here now and then. Teucher's creative 'description'of the proposed show made me giggle and splutter my porridge. Thanks. Lighten up people!


----------



## Rushy (May 7, 2014)

komodo said:


> I only come on here now and then. Teucher's creative 'description'of the proposed show made me giggle and splutter my porridge. Thanks. Lighten up people!


This is a first. He has been accused of many things but no one has blamed Teuchter for their messy eating habits before, I don't think.


----------



## boohoo (May 7, 2014)

Rushy said:


> This is a first. He has been accused of many things but no one has blamed Teuchter for their messy eating habits before, I don't think.



well I think we need to blame him for a few more things - didn't he cause the housing crisis, introduce the bedroom tax and gentrify Brixton single handedly?

he didn't? so why are we annoyed with him again?


----------



## Rushy (May 7, 2014)

boohoo said:


> well I think we need to blame him for a few more things - didn't he cause the housing crisis, introduce the bedroom tax and gentrify Brixton single handedly?


Surely all banning offences and yet he just continues to fill the pages with his unregulated subversion.


----------



## youngian (May 7, 2014)

editor said:


> Made in Brixton are only looking for, "interesting, vibrant and sociable people aged 18-35."


That encapsulates what a bunch of tosspot scumbags these reality TV programme makers are.


----------



## Onket (May 7, 2014)

Rushy said:


> Surely all banning offences and yet he just continues to fill the pages with his unregulated subversion.


It's a conspiracy. Something must be done. Etc.


----------



## CH1 (May 20, 2014)

Sorry if this is old news or a repost - "Living South" was delivered in CHL today and contained this article referencing "Made in Brixton" 
http://edition.pagesuite-profession...=756db46f-8483-4d39-a44e-e15a5d06d10d&pnum=20


----------



## editor (May 20, 2014)

CH1 said:


> Sorry if this is old news or a repost - "Living South" was delivered in CHL today and contained this article about "Made in Brixton"
> http://edition.pagesuite-profession...=756db46f-8483-4d39-a44e-e15a5d06d10d&pnum=20


It's got 'vibrant' in the intro so it's got to be great.


----------



## CH1 (May 21, 2014)

editor said:


> It's got 'vibrant' in the intro so it's got to be great.


"The traditional and the 'hipster' come together to create Brixton's unique vibe"
Apparently


----------



## Onket (May 21, 2014)

Vibrant vibe?


----------



## CH1 (May 21, 2014)

Onket said:


> Vibrant vibe?


To be precise the vibrant is in the legend to the pictures on the first page of the article "one of south London's most vibrant communities"

"The traditional and the 'hipster' come together to create Brixton's unique vibe" was the legend of a photo looking like the wall of the railway bridge where the little shop is more or less opposite Carlton Mansions.

Not sure there are any hipsters in the photos - maybe they picked that bit up form Urban75? There is an oblique shot of C+F natch.


----------



## ddraig (May 21, 2014)

"achingly cool bars" too


----------



## ddraig (May 21, 2014)

urban is quoted mentioning the pop up dog shop saga


----------



## editor (May 21, 2014)

Actually, I'll give that article some credit. It's 'Best Of Brixton' listing isn't the usual depressing list of trendy and expensive nu-businesses, and it includes a review of the Prince Albert - a simple enough task that a certain hyperlocal blog curiously _still _hasn't managed to achieve.


----------



## leanderman (May 21, 2014)

editor said:


> Actually, I'll give that article some credit. It's 'Best Of Brixton' listing isn't the usual depressing list of trendy and expensive nu-businesses, and it includes a review of the Prince Albert - a simple enough task that a certain hyperlocal blog curiously _still _hasn't managed to achieve.



Can't be long now - they seem to be reviewing two places a day, at some length.


----------



## ddraig (May 21, 2014)

ai the article could be a lot worse fair play


----------



## han (May 21, 2014)

spanglechick said:


> you know teuchter has made all that stuff up, right?



I love him for it - one of the funniest posters on urban imo - really refreshing.


----------



## teuchter (Jul 10, 2014)

Apologies for the lack of updates on this. The people I have been working with asked me not to comment further, partly on account of the various accusations of trolling etc.

As I expected I have not been taken on for an on-screen role. However it has proved that I can indeed offer my services as adviser and I have been working to that end for the past couple of months. I can't at this point say much more about the "Made In Brixton" project.

However, some may be interested in another project which we have been working up in parallel, which for now goes under the title "Britain's Bolshiest Bulletin Boards". This will be taking a look at some of the UK's most active discussion boards including urban 75. I have given some advice regarding themes and specific posters to follow, and will continue doing this as we move into the active stage of the project where discussions are followed over a period of a few weeks. In order to maintain impartiality it has been decided that I will not post at all on urban75 for approximately the next three weeks. At the end of this time I may be able to tell you a little (up to a point) about the threads and themes that have been considered to be the most interesting and worthy of inclusion in the broadcast programme.

I'd suggest that anyone concerned about their views and behaviour having visibility (and indeed scrutiny) beyond the normal readership of these boards do as I am going to do, and refrain from posting for the next three to four weeks.

I think this will be an interesting time for all of us.


----------



## shifting gears (Jul 10, 2014)

Cock


----------



## SpamMisery (Jul 10, 2014)

Lol


----------



## friendofdorothy (Jul 14, 2014)

han said:


> I love him for it - one of the funniest posters on urban imo - really refreshing.



I still really don't understand the humour of this type of wind up...
and it doesn't get any funnier or more interesting the more it goes on

maybe its my age?


----------



## han (Jul 14, 2014)

I just like people who poke fun, in a lighthearted way, at people who take themselves a bit too seriously. It gets less funny the longer it goes on of course, but the initial few posts had me guffawing.


----------



## friendofdorothy (Jul 15, 2014)

han said:


> I just like people who poke fun, in a lighthearted way, at people who take themselves a bit too seriously. It gets less funny the longer it goes on of course, but the initial few posts had me guffawing.


People do appear in this sort of reality stuff, so its not ridiculous that someone from the boards here might do. Someone tired to involve me and buscador in reality british-lesbians-get-pissed-on-holiday-programme once - well no free holiday, not even a discount, no fee, no hairdresser/make-up and no editing control - why would would anyone bother? so we sensibly said no, but it was still very intrusive. Poor sods who signed up for it weren't shown in a good light and ridiculed. I felt sorry for those who lives were messed up by this sort of media crap.  

So how can you tell its a wind up?  is it because you know teuchter or is he got form for this sort of thing?


----------



## christonabike (Jul 15, 2014)

Merge post 294 and 295:

cock lollies

nearly


----------



## ddraig (Jul 15, 2014)

friendofdorothy said:


> People do appear in this sort of reality stuff, so its not ridiculous that someone from the boards here might do. Someone tired to involve me and buscador in reality british-lesbians-get-pissed-on-holiday-programme once - well no free holiday, not even a discount, no fee, no hairdresser/make-up and no editing control - why would would anyone bother? so we sensibly said no, but it was still very intrusive. Poor sods who signed up for it weren't shown in a good light and ridiculed. I felt sorry for those who lives were messed up by this sort of media crap.
> 
> So how can you tell its a wind up?  is it because you know teuchter or is he got form for this sort of thing?


he's got form, unfunny form


----------



## teuchter (Sep 25, 2014)

Have got a VIP invitation to the Brixton Village party tonight. They may be doing some filming there. Will report back on what I'm allowed to.


----------



## marty21 (Sep 25, 2014)

teuchter said:


> Have got a VIP invitation to the Brixton Village party tonight. They may be doing some filming there. Will report back on what I'm allowed to.


Are you real Brixton?


----------



## teuchter (Sep 25, 2014)

marty21 said:


> Are you real Brixton?


100% real Brixton.


----------



## Onket (Sep 25, 2014)

More Brixton than the sense of humour donor ddraig, anyway.


----------



## Onket (Sep 25, 2014)

ddraig said:


> he's got form, unfunny form


Whereas you....


----------



## SpamMisery (Sep 25, 2014)

teuchter said:


> 100% real Brixton.



Loughborough Junction interloper I heard


----------



## teuchter (Sep 26, 2014)

The real Brixtoners moved to the periphery when things started going awry a few years ago.


----------



## leanderman (Sep 26, 2014)

Onket said:


> More Brixton than the sense of humour donor ddraig, anyway.



Where have you been?


----------



## Manter (Sep 26, 2014)

Welcome back Onket


----------



## Onket (Sep 26, 2014)

BackWARDS, more like.


----------



## Rushy (Sep 26, 2014)

Hello Onket . You've been lurking, haven't you!


----------



## ddraig (Sep 26, 2014)

Onket said:


> More Brixton than the sense of humour donor ddraig, anyway.


take you off ignore for 1 min and this?? 
why bump a post from months ago? surely you've got much more important stuff to be getting on with and posting about


----------



## isvicthere? (Sep 26, 2014)

teuchter said:


> Have got a VIP invitation to the Brixton Village party tonight. They may be doing some filming there. Will report back on what I'm allowed to.



Oh no! I thought (well, I was _hoping_)this thread was a spoof.


----------



## Onket (Sep 26, 2014)

ddraig said:


> take you off ignore for 1 min and this??
> why bump a post from months ago? surely you've got much more important stuff to be getting on with and posting about


Why post something if you don't want people to comment on it?

Perhaps all posts should disappear after a certain time has passed? Would you be happy then?


----------



## ddraig (Sep 26, 2014)

I'd be happier if you'd stop being a childish knob and commenting on me when i've had no interaction with you for months


----------



## Onket (Sep 26, 2014)

I've not really been on here for months and your idiocy seems so widespread it's impossible to avoid as soon as I come back. 

I like the way you think you can pick and choose which posters are allowed to respond to your posts, though!  Who do you think you are?!


----------



## ddraig (Sep 26, 2014)

so you take issue with what you say is idiocy but racism is funny and fine with you, nice

also see where i said 'id' be happier' - that does not mean i think i "can pick and choose which posters are allowed to respond to your posts" does it
the only way to stop you being annoying is to put you back on ignore which is a shame


----------



## ffsear (Sep 26, 2014)

ddraig said:


> take you off ignore for 1 min and this??




that old chestnut!


----------



## ffsear (Sep 26, 2014)

Is this program actually happening?	It been doing the rounds for over a year now and there's (_correct me if i'm wrong_) no mention of any TV channel commissioning a pilot or script.

The production company itself seem to have very little experience and seem a little mickey mouse to me!

http://www.knickerbockerglory.tv/people/


----------



## friendofdorothy (Sep 26, 2014)

teuchter said:


> Have got a VIP invitation to the Brixton Village party tonight. They may be doing some filming there. Will report back on what I'm allowed to.


not too busy shopping for women's clothes then.


----------



## Onket (Sep 26, 2014)

ddraig said:


> so you take issue with what you say is idiocy but racism is funny and fine with you, nice


Point out where I've said this or stop lying.



> also see where i said 'id' be happier' - that does not mean i think i "can pick and choose which posters are allowed to respond to your posts" does it
> the only way to stop you being annoying is to put you back on ignore which is a shame


Whine, whine, whine...


----------



## teuchter (Sep 26, 2014)

A lot of u75 users seem to have a problem using the ignore function. The whole point of the ignore function is that you use it to ignore people - ie, you don't keep turning it on and off to see what they've said. That isn't what ignoring is.

Personally I never use the ignore function as I am of strong enough mind just to disregard comments instead of going into meltdown because of them. I know others don't have this level of self control but unfortnately it seems that neither do they have the self discipline to use the ignore function to actually ignore people.

So perhaps the ignore function could be modified so that it irrevocably establishes the ignoring for a period of, say, six months.

This would put a stop to a lot of whining and attention seeking.

Maybe I should do a thread in feedback.


----------



## Manter (Sep 26, 2014)

Well, this is fun


----------



## teuchter (Sep 26, 2014)

Anyway I will report back on my presentation at the Brixton Village event shortly.


----------



## Onket (Sep 26, 2014)

teuchter said:


> A lot of u75 users seem to have a problem using the ignore function. The whole point of the ignore function is that you use it to ignore people - ie, you don't keep turning it on and off to see what they've said. That isn't what ignoring is.
> 
> Personally I never use the ignore function as I am of strong enough mind just to disregard comments instead of going into meltdown because of them. I know others don't have this level of self control but unfortnately it seems that neither do they have the self discipline to use the ignore function to actually ignore people.
> 
> ...


Yes, the Feedback Forum is just the place. 

I'm sure your sensible suggestions will be judged fairly and possibly even taken on board.


----------



## teuchter (Sep 26, 2014)

So anyway i was invited, via my made in brixton contacts, so speak as a "local online cultural commentator". They wanted something that would allow business leaders considering starting ventures in Brixton a little insight into the challenges they might encounter when engaging with the more radical elements of the local community.

I decided to title my talk "All Typing and No Trousers: Adventures in Brixton's Internet Underworld". I included various anecdotes about U75's main "characters" but don't worry, real usernames were not used and were pixelated in the PowerPoint slides.

The business leaders were amused by these stories of mischief and robust but ultimately good natured debate (i had to remove a lot of bad language from some parts).

The second part of my talk looked at various matters which i cannot share here for legal reasons but was also well received. 

There were nice canapes afterwards.

I spilt some champagne on a VIP's briefcase but luckily he was even more drunk than me and didn't notice. We later went for some cocktails at the Shrub and Shutter. Then i remember being in some kind of private members bar, i don't know where, but when i awoke this afternoon i discovered that i had bought a distressed oak coffee table and a set of antique milk urns.


----------



## shifting gears (Sep 26, 2014)

Cock.


----------



## marty21 (Sep 26, 2014)

shifting gears said:


> Cock.


You want? You have?


----------



## shifting gears (Sep 26, 2014)

Cock.


----------



## marty21 (Sep 26, 2014)

shifting gears said:


> Cock.


I have, you are?


----------



## Onket (Sep 26, 2014)




----------



## teuchter (Sep 27, 2014)

^ it would be very childish indeed to find that highly amusing.


----------



## marty21 (Sep 27, 2014)

Cock


----------



## wtfftw (Feb 2, 2015)

South side story?
http://www.bbc.co.uk/programmes/p02cx4g3


----------



## ShiftyBagLady (Feb 2, 2015)

wtfftw said:


> South side story?
> http://www.bbc.co.uk/programmes/p02cx4g3


Heh. That's so funny. I just watched one of them gurning and spinning and singing his socks off like he was Sisqo (90s reference, yeah).


----------



## Voley (Feb 2, 2015)

wtfftw said:


> South side story?
> http://www.bbc.co.uk/programmes/p02cx4g3


Sounds awesome.

"Structured reality show focusing on the real lives of a group of 18-25 year-old south Londoners, who like to burst into song to express themselves via the UK's biggest chart hits."


----------



## ShiftyBagLady (Feb 2, 2015)

High school musical but with crack and knives to keep it vibrant?
I'd watch that.


----------



## Voley (Feb 2, 2015)

Just watched 5 mins. 

teuchter: It's a triumph.


----------



## wtfftw (Feb 2, 2015)

I've watched the whole first episode. 2nd airs tonight.


----------



## Onket (Feb 2, 2015)

I doubt I'm ever going to watch any of it (sorry teuchter).


----------



## teuchter (Feb 2, 2015)

Voley said:


> Just watched 5 mins.
> 
> teuchter: It's a triumph.





Onket said:


> I doubt I'm ever going to watch any of it (sorry teuchter).



How did you know I've been working on this one too?


----------



## Belushi (Feb 2, 2015)

teuchter said:


> How did you know I've been working on this one too?



I think everyone knows you're the go-to man when tv companies need the lowdown on the real Brixton.


----------



## Voley (Feb 2, 2015)

Belushi said:


> I think everyone knows you're the go-to man when tv companies need the lowdown on the real Brixton.


Yep. And this programme positively oozes Real Brixton.


----------



## T & P (Feb 2, 2015)

The chap on the right sitting down has the hipster glasses to end all hipster glasses


----------



## Onket (Feb 2, 2015)

Belushi said:


> I think everyone knows you're the go-to man when tv companies need the lowdown on the real Brixton.



This^


----------



## youngian (Feb 2, 2015)

teuchter said:


> However, some may be interested in another project which we have been working up in parallel, which for now goes under the title "Britain's Bolshiest Bulletin Boards". This will be taking a look at some of the UK's most active discussion boards including urban 75.


 How will this format work, will it be like What the Papers Say with shouty voiceovers reading out people's comments or Charlie Brooker's Points off You?


----------



## teuchter (Feb 2, 2015)

youngian said:


> How will this format work, will it be like What the Papers Say with shouty voiceovers reading out people's comments or Charlie Brooker's Points off You?


Inevitably, most of the u75 comments will be read out in a shouty voice. At present I am assigning various regional dialects to different posters.


----------



## Dan U (Feb 2, 2015)

teuchter said:


> Inevitably, most of the u75 comments will be read out in a shouty voice. At present I am assigning various regional dialects to different posters.


Whose got home counties posh?


----------



## youngian (Feb 2, 2015)

teuchter said:


> Inevitably, most of the u75 comments will be read out in a shouty voice. At present I am assigning various regional dialects to different posters.


Are you using bolshie in a very loose way? as Kippers and various other moonbats are a goldmine of unintentional comedy.


----------



## Treacle Toes (Feb 2, 2015)

Don't make me read the thread...has it started yet? 
I've been away for the weekend and feel great which means I can take the trauma of some trashy, toe curling TV as long as I limit the time spent watching.


----------



## wtfftw (Feb 2, 2015)

Rutita1 said:


> Don't make me read the thread...has it started yet?
> I've been away for the weekend and feel great which means I can take the trauma of some trashy, toe curling TV as long as I limit the time spent watching.


Second episode is tonight on bbc three at 10 (I think).


----------



## Treacle Toes (Feb 2, 2015)

wtfftw said:


> Second episode is tonight on bbc three at 10 (I think).



Which episode will editor  appear in?


----------



## editor (Feb 2, 2015)

Rutita1 said:


> Which episode will editor  appear in?


The one after teuchter's starring role.


----------



## Onket (Feb 2, 2015)

teuchter is on tonight and editor is in the next one.


----------



## cuppa tee (Feb 7, 2015)

http://noisey.vice.com/en_uk/blog/south-side-story-bbc-three-black-music-on-tv?utm_source=vicefbuk


----------

